# Suggest kegels?



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

How would a woman react if her boyfriend/fiance/husband suggested she do kegels for a few months before the first time they have sex? 

Assume in this case that both are virgins.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Unless she's a virgin at 50 or incontinent, she probably doesn't need them. 

Suggest he buy a vacuum pump in return and see if he can't add an inch or two in time for the honeymoon.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Suggest he do the same maybe...it's a beneficial habit for both sexes to adopt.

Strange thing for a virgin man to say to his virgin fiance though...


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Suggest he do the same maybe...it's a beneficial habit for both sexes to adopt.
> 
> Strange thing for a virgin man to say to his virgin fiance though...


Increase orgasm probability (her) + last longer (him) ?


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

noobs said:


> Increase orgasm probability (her) + last longer (him) ?


If you want to suggest she kegel to increase the chances that she orgasm, just tell her you read that women who kegel have an easier time orgasming.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Why the hell would a virgin man tell that to his virgin fiance? Does he know what kegel exercises are? And for what they are used for? It sounds like either he is a tad bit ignorant about the subject or they are not "virgins" anymore.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

They can't hurt but the first time out of the box are probably not necessary.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

...unnecessary....and don't bank on orgasming (thru intercourse) anytime soon, if you're the virgin in question...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

trick her by asking her to pick up things around the house with her vagina


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> trick her by asking her to pick up things around the house with her vagina


I suppose you realise that women who actually need to do kegels will be *wetting *themselves laughing at this. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

And to answer your next question - I have the right to remain silent!


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of your messages. My fiance suggested it to me, but I didn't know how to react. I thought it was very sweet of him to be thinking of me and my pleasure, and that he was going to try to be ready too, but I still didn't really know how to react. 



CandieGirl said:


> ...unnecessary....and don't bank on orgasming (thru intercourse) anytime soon, if you're the virgin in question...


Anything advice? I know I shouldn't expect it...and I don't want to fake it :/ 

All I know is that if I feel that I need to pee...I shouldn't hold back....will just make sure to go before we start


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Memento said:


> Why the hell would a virgin man tell that to his virgin fiance? Does he know what kegel exercises are? And for what they are used for? It sounds like either he is a tad bit ignorant about the subject or they are not "virgins" anymore.


Just because he hasn't had sex doesn't mean he's never used google.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want to increase your chance of orgasm, masturbate and get to know your body so you can guide him with what to do when the time comes.

Guaranteed he masturbates and could tell you exactly what to do.

I am not sure about the kegels suggestion. I would be very curious what the heck he was reading that he even knows what they are. The two of you should be investigating this stuff together.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

noobs said:


> All I know is that if I feel that I need to pee...I shouldn't hold back....will just make sure to go before we start


noobs - have you had an O before... through masturbation or?


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

east2west said:


> Just because he hasn't had sex doesn't mean he's never used google.


Apparently, didn't used it enough.


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

waiwera said:


> noobs - have you had an O before... through masturbation or?


Nope..

I just read that somewhere...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If you haven't self-pleasured yourself, you should do that first. Kegels aren't an issue for you. You're probably very tight considering you're a virgin. What you should do is find out from self exploration what makes you come. All the kegels in the world won't help with that if you haven't O'd on your own.


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

That makes sense...but what you mention is rather taboo in my culture :/


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

noobs said:


> That makes sense...but what you mention is rather taboo in my culture :/


I married a woman who was for all intents and purposes a virgin and who rarely if ever masturbated. It took most of our first year married for her to learn how to climax during sex. 

Just so you know going in.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I married a woman who was for all intents and purposes a virgin and who rarely if ever masturbated. It took most of our first year married for her to learn how to climax during sex.
> 
> Just so you know going in.


:/ 

At least it's one of those things that we might have fun figuring out together...

It is encouraging to hear you two eventually got it..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I married as a woman who was never penetrated until our honeymoon -then we had trouble, I was WAY TOO TIGHT ... kegals are NOT what you need.. you need to touch yourself , get familiar with your body....do you feel LUST... thinking of your BF... being close to him/ kissing him ....
Does touching yourself feel good - or do you not have this desire? (some women don't)...your husband might be concerned about that ! 




> *noobs said*: That makes sense...but what you mention is rather taboo in my culture .


 Trust me, irregardless of what religion you are, the vast majority masterbate... it's HUMAN NATURE...it can't be controlled.... for religion to even try to contain this....well... that's impossible...what happens is everyone just LIES about it, doesn't talk about it, feels ashamed, but guess what..90% of them are doing it and so is your boyfriend..if he is not, I'd be worried he had Low Testosterone levels -which would not be healthy physically for a young man. 

The importance here is....If you want a smoother transition with your husband after the vows...in







...your focus needs to be on your own self pleasuring, learning about your body, your sexuality, without the guilt & shame religion tries to put upon us for this natural act of self pleasuring in preparation for committed marital sex. 

You are waiting till you marry, why is this not good enough ~ for your culture ? they are not in your bedroom at night under your covers watching what you do . 

Those who have the most satisfying sex lives are free from the constraints of religious *repression*. I was there at one time... biggest regrets of my marriage. 

Maybe he got this idea from something like this , one can find anything on google as they say >>

Kegelmaster ..You Can Train Your Vagina to be More Orgasmic


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

it's actually not religion...it's the culture.....just to clarify..


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

What's to prevent you from doing it in your bedroom late at night when everyone is asleep or in the bathroom when the door is locked? 

Is it that you don't want to? You're afraid to? Does your culture also forbid it after marriage?

I'm asking out of curiousity.

If you don't know what feels good to you, it's going to be hard to explain to your husband what you need. And if he's also a virgin, it's going to take a long time to get things the way you both like it.


----------

